# Noooo Bisping.



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I've just read that if Bisping gets past Belfort next month then he will be the number one contender. Ime from the Uk and this is not a fight I want to see, I wouldn't even rate Bisping top 5 in the middleweight devision, why is he getting all this exposure as the number one contender?. I'd rather see, wiedman, beltcher, Lombard, rockhold, even Belfort again than this fight. Silva would toy with Bisping, and I can't see him offering anything.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Silva would toy with everyone in the MW division.
Belfort is no. 2 in the division, if Bisping beats him he has earned a title shot.
Weidman has only 1 legit win and I've never rated Munoz.
Bisping has paid his dues in the UFC and deserves his shot.
Bisping won't beat Belfort anyway.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bisping isn't gonna beat Belfort, lmao. Old Man Rivera touched his chin, imagine what Vitor's gonna do to him.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Bisping is better now than he was fighting Rivera. That was almost a year ago. With that said, Belfort sure is a stern test.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

You wouldn't rate Bisping as top 5... Ok well back to reality, Sonnen has moved to LHW and the winner of Bisping vs Belfort is No. 1 Contender.

No one cares if you think Bisping has no chance against Anderson, if he's earned a title shot then he's a worthy contender. Otherwise, these guys may as well not fight, our crystal balls are way more entertaining.

:confused03:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

hellholming said:


> Bisping is better now than he was fighting Rivera. That was almost a year ago. With that said, Belfort sure is a stern test.


Is he? Because Hendo, Kang, Wand, Akiyama, Rivera, and Stann all have rocked him, his striking defense has serious holes in it and I don't think the Brazilian crowd will let Vitor get wrestled(Bisping's only chance of winning). Rumble didn't get to wrestle him in Brazil and I don't think Bisping will either and if Bisping stands with him he'll get knocked out.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

If Bisping beats Belfort in Brazil... He is for sure the #1 guy in line for the belt. But I don't think he has the tools to beat Belfort.

The Chris Weidman train got derailed when he started turning down fights and got injured.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Bisping will not beat Vitor. If he does i will punch my self in the dick repeatedly. True story.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

SM33 said:


> You wouldn't rate Bisping as top 5... Ok well back to reality, Sonnen has moved to LHW and the winner of Bisping vs Belfort is No. 1 Contender.
> 
> No one cares if you think Bisping has no chance against Anderson, if he's earned a title shot then he's a worthy contender. Otherwise, these guys may as well not fight, our crystal balls are way more entertaining.
> 
> :confused03:


Nope I wouldn't consider him number 5. 

1. Anderson Silva
2. Chris Wiedman
3. Vitor Belfort
4. Hector Lombard
5. Alan Beltcher


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> I've just read that if Bisping gets past Belfort next month then he will be the number one contender. Ime from the Uk and this is not a fight I want to see, I wouldn't even rate Bisping top 5 in the middleweight devision, why is he getting all this exposure as the number one contender?. I'd rather see, wiedman, beltcher, Lombard, rockhold, even Belfort again than this fight. Silva would toy with Bisping, and I can't see him offering anything.


It doesn't matter if you don't like the fight mate, if he beats Vitor he has earned his shot.



EVERLOST said:


> Bisping will not beat Vitor. If he does i will punch my self in the dick repeatedly. True story.


Post of the day.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Lombard?

who the hell has he beat... ever?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Nope I wouldn't consider him number 5.
> 
> 1. Anderson Silva
> 2. Chris Wiedman
> ...


Which proves my point entirely. If Bisping beats your #3, he's at the top and he deserves a title fight.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Which proves my point entirely. If Bisping beats your #3, he's at the top and he deserves a title fight.


No he doesn't, beating 1 top ten guy in his middleweight career doesn't deserve a title shot.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> I've just read that if Bisping gets past Belfort next month then he will be the number one contender. Ime from the Uk and this is not a fight I want to see, I wouldn't even rate Bisping top 5 in the middleweight devision, why is he getting all this exposure as the number one contender?. I'd rather see, wiedman, beltcher, Lombard, rockhold, even Belfort again than this fight. Silva would toy with Bisping, and I can't see him offering anything.


this fight isnt happening cuz Bisping has a legit chance, its happening for the LULZ that are due since Bispings fight With Hendo.


















That is why he's facing Vitor, if he doesn't fulfill the job Anderson will.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> No he doesn't, beating 1 top ten guy in his middleweight career doesn't deserve a title shot.


He'd have beat Stann and Vitor if he wins, worthy of a title shot no doubt but again the chances of him actually beating Vitor imo are very slim.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Love it when the Bisping haters come out to play.


Chances are he probably won't beat Belfort anyway. I hope he does though.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Killz said:


> Love it when the Bisping haters come out to play.


Me too. Bisping hate is always fun. All the time.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

The only way i see Bisping beating Belfort is by shear work rate mixed with his level of cardio its a viable tool to win. Does Belfort have better standup well certainly when it comes to boxing, does he have more power well yes, Wrestling i would give to Bisping and Jits well that would be interesting. Either way Bisping has earnt his posistion and he has a near impossible task in defeating Belfort, that being said crazy things happen.
I would have liked to see Bisping vs Belcher that would have been a superb fight.


----------



## Thibault Schamp (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I like Bisping but he's way over his head to accept this fight. Vitor will submit him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

People really are blinded by hate when it comes to Bisping. How anyone can put Belcher or Lomabrd above him in the rankings is beyond me. 

Rankings are based on what a fighter has actually done and who they've beat. Lombard and Belcher may well be better fighters than Bisping but neither of them have the recent wins to justify being ranked higher than him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Even though this is a tough fight for Bisping, saying he's going to get KO'd (only happened once) or subbed (never happened) is a bit of a stretch.

I see him possibly losing a decision but hopefully he can outwork Vitor.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Killz said:


> *Even though this is a tough fight for Bisping, saying he's going to get KO'd (only happened once) or subbed (never happened) is a bit of a stretch.
> *
> I see him possibly losing a decision but hopefully he can outwork Vitor.


your saying cuz he never got submitted before or only been Koed once that its a stretch? 

lol, well i got news for you based on your thinking Bisping is very likely to be finished, since Vitor has a 86% finish rate.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> No he doesn't, beating 1 top ten guy in his middleweight career doesn't deserve a title shot.


What the hell is lombard doing on your list? How can we take you seriously if you think Lombard is more highly rated than Bisping?




EVERLOST said:


> Bisping will not beat Vitor. If he does i will punch my self in the dick repeatedly. True story.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> your saying cuz he never got submitted before or only been Koed once that its a stretch?
> 
> lol, well i got news for you based on your thinking Bisping is very likely to be finished, since Vitor has a 86% finish rate.


Yes, confidently predicting a fighter with no losses by submission and only 1 loss by KO will get finished is a stretch IMO.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow Bisping gets very little respect around here. Vitor is one dangerous dude if he connects but I think Bisping's foot movement can put him in this fight. I'll give Vitor the slight edge but it will be competitive.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Vitor Belfort ‏@vitorbelfort
@danawhite please u can start looking for another opponent for Anderson because bisping is not going to pass me.

lol. I hope Vitor wins so he can give another awesome post fight interview, Vitor is P4P the best at the post fight interview.

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE JESUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Soakked said:


> *Wow Bisping gets very little respect around here.* Vitor is one dangerous dude if he connects but I think Bisping's foot movement can put him in this fight. I'll give Vitor the slight edge but it will be competitive.


I thought the same. It seems he gets a bit more credit after each fight but then the majority turn on him again quickly.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Beating Vitor should guarentee anyone a title shot at Middleweight IMO. I would have thought even the most vociferous of Bisping's haters would have given him his dues and admit that he will deserve a shot should he win. I guess I underestimated how a preconceived hatred can distort peoples opinions. 

In saying that I think Belfort takes this, although I'll be cheering for Mike.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No surprise about the hate on Bisping, but lets keep things separated.
One thing is Bisping being considered an unpleasant folk, other thing is he deserving the shot. He is unpleasant, no doubt, he was listed one of the dirtiest fighters and we spoke about it recently. Ppl have grounds to hate him for what he says and do, and TUF boosted his popularity to another level (lower level), but I could see him to face Anderson right after beating Stann, actually, since Sonnen and Vitor had their chance already. I think he deserves more than Sonnen at Jones anyway, he has UFC seniority and he is persevering on his goal.

Anyway, untamed seas ahead for him. IF he beats Vitor in Brazil, he will face Anderson and if Anderson layed his back on the fence against Bonnar, he'll fight Bisping blindfolded.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Am I the only one who wants Bisping to beat Vitor just so Anderson can humiliate him? lol


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ludinator said:


> I've just read that if Bisping gets past Belfort next month then he will be the number one contender. Ime from the Uk and this is not a fight I want to see, I wouldn't even rate Bisping top 5 in the middleweight devision, why is he getting all this exposure as the number one contender?. I'd rather see, wiedman, beltcher, Lombard, rockhold, even Belfort again than this fight. Silva would toy with Bisping, and I can't see him offering anything.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Am I the only one who wants Bisping to beat Vitor just so Anderson can humiliate him? lol


I want Bisping to win for slightly different reasons. If Bisping beats Vitor then loses to Silva, that will hopefully shut up all the haters. Bisping would have proved he's a top 5 dude. I'm not saying he's number 1 or 2or even 3 but there still seems to be alot of people dissing his style/ability. People can hate on his personality all they want, I personally find him funny, but if he beats Vitor then doesn't, totally, get humiliated by Silva then hopefully he'll start getting the respect he deserves in regards to his skills.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

losing would probably get him a titleshot faster.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

halifaxdonair said:


> losing would probably get him a titleshot faster.


Well im still wondering where Akiyama's title shot went, maybe he messed it up cuz he moved down to WW.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Akiyama would have probably got a title shot had his fight with Alves gone through.

Alves would have sent his ass straight to GSP on crutches.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> Am I the only one who wants Bisping to beat Vitor just so Anderson can humiliate him? lol


No. Bisping/Silva is a fight I have wanted dearly for years. Admittedly calling it a fight is a stretch since Silva will just go all Chris Brown on poor little Bisping.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think Bisping can beat Vitor.

Vitor has better striking, wrestling and BJJ. 

If he beats Vitor though, there's no doubting he deserves the title shot. If Anderson shouldn't fight people because they seemingly pose no challenge to him, he might aswell retire right now.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Am I the only one who wants Bisping to beat Vitor just so Anderson can humiliate him? lol


Right here. I can't stand Bisping. If he wins though, I'm okay with him getting a shot just so I can see Anderson matrix to Forest KO him.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Good for Bisping. He is a tough opponent for anyone except Silva. I have said it before and I will say it again. He always chokes at the "big fights". He had the same promise when he fought Sonnen and lost to a SD. This time around he will KOed. Killz he might have only been KOed once but everytime a powerful striker touches his chin he gets rocked. If Stann had swarmed him he might have won there match. Finally saying Vitor has better wrestling when Bisping would holding his own with Chael is a stretch IMO.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

If Stann would have swarmed him he would have gotten taken down and finished faster. That's why he didn't swarm him. Wandy had success swarming him but that because it's Wandy's style, Stann is more of a counter puncher bomb thrower (similar to Dan).

He gets flack for taking Hendo's hardest punch on the chin and getting koed because of it, but 99% of fighter's on this planet would get KOed with the same punch. He does get dazed a lot but he also has incredible recovery and good strike defense. Stand-up wise I think Bisping is definitely more technical than Vitor, but Vitor has the more dangerous and explosive stand up of the two.

I can see this ending like Wandy/Bisping, Leban/Bisping or Hendo/Bisping. 2 chances of him losing and one chance he'll get the SD or UD.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Vitor is going to maul him but if Bisping does win then I have no problem with him getting a shot. It's been talked about forever.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LBlassingame (Dec 16, 2012)

*Why Bisping?*

I also hate the idea of Bisping getting a title shot. Firstly, he has absolutely no chance against Silva. The champ would walk right through him. Who cares to see a fight like that? Secondly, who decided that Bisping is the #1 contender and why? There are several fighters who I believe are far better and more deserving. I don't get what the bigwigs see in Bisping that make them feel he deserves a shot.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I still think Bisping beat Sonnen 2 rounds to 1.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

trimco said:


> I still think Bisping beat Sonnen 2 rounds to 1.


he did but Sonnens a can anyways and he wasnt going to lose by decision that night.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LBlassingame said:


> I also hate the idea of Bisping getting a title shot. Firstly, he has absolutely no chance against Silva. The champ would walk right through him. Who cares to see a fight like that? Secondly, who decided that Bisping is the #1 contender and why? There are several fighters who I believe are far better and more deserving. I don't get what the bigwigs see in Bisping that make them feel he deserves a shot.


And there is the fact - you believe there are several fighters you believe more deserving than Bisping for a title shot.

Care to say who and why are more deserving than Mike, and why?

Bisping has done everything for the UFC that he has been asked, TUF coach twice... has never convincingly been beat (other than hendo), he is a massive draw.

Name me one person in the MW division that has earned their shot more... and give me the reasons.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Spite said:


> And there is the fact - you believe there are several fighters you believe more deserving than Bisping for a title shot.
> 
> Care to say who and why are more deserving than Mike, and why?
> 
> ...


Weidman and Boetsch should both get a title shot ahead of him. Munoz, Maia and Okami are all better wins than Stann who is Bisping's best win.

Now if he beats Vitor he'd be just as deserving but I don't think he's gonna beat Vitor, of course that doesn't really matter if the UFC can make money off Silva/Bisping and they make think they can, they'll book it.


----------



## LBlassingame (Dec 16, 2012)

*Why Bisping?*



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Weidman and Boetsch should both get a title shot ahead of him. Munoz, Maia and Okami are all better wins than Stann who is Bisping's best win.
> 
> Now if he beats Vitor he'd be just as deserving but I don't think he's gonna beat Vitor, of course that doesn't really matter if the UFC can make money off Silva/Bisping and they make think they can, they'll book it.


I totally agree with your views on Bisping. He is so average and not deserving of a title shot. Weidman has been exponentially more impressive and has far more talent/skill. Weidman has beat better, tougher fighters than Bisping. I hope Victor stomps a hole in Bisping's a**!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LBlassingame said:


> I totally agree with your views on Bisping. He is so average and not deserving of a title shot. Weidman has been exponentially more impressive and has far more talent/skill. Weidman has beat better, tougher fighters than Bisping. I hope Victor stomps a hole in Bisping's a**!


I don't think he's average, he's clearly a top ten guy but I had him losing 30-27 to Sonnen and I thought Wanderlei beat him too. I have no clue why people believe him and Anderson is a good fight though, I have no doubt Silva/Bisping would look exactly like Silva/Bonnar.


----------



## LBlassingame (Dec 16, 2012)

*Why Bisping?*



TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't think he's average, he's clearly a top ten guy but I had him losing 30-27 to Sonnen and I thought Wanderlei beat him too. I have no clue why people believe him and Anderson is a good fight though, I have no doubt Silva/Bisping would look exactly like Silva/Bonnar.


Average may not be the best word to use. He has some talent but he is certainly no where near exceptional or extraordinary. He has more of his mean-spirited, cocky attitude than he has talent. His demeanor is near impossible to like. You're absolutely right about him fighting Silva. Anderson would walk right through him. Who wants to watch a fight like that? Wonder if Bisping is delusional enough to think he could hang with Silva, much less actually beat him?! :thumb04:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't think he's average, he's clearly a top ten guy but I had him losing 30-27 to Sonnen and I thought Wanderlei beat him too. I have no clue why people believe him and Anderson is a good fight though, I have no doubt Silva/Bisping would look exactly like Silva/Bonnar.


I don't think it would be competitive at all but there's not many other people deserving of a shot right now at MW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Meh, if Bisping can somehow pull a win out over Vitor I think he deserves it cause Vitor is a horrid match up for him.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

xRoxaz said:


> he did but Sonnens a can anyways and he wasnt going to lose by decision that night.


Please tell me you're not being serious?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice to know Bisping is not that bad as he can inspire the artistic side of people as here demonstrated by Rivera's camp. 
Never tired of this, even though Rivera lost the fight. Funny as hell.

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## LBlassingame (Dec 16, 2012)

*Why Bisping?*



Toxic said:


> Meh, if Bisping can somehow pull a win out over Vitor I think he deserves it cause Vitor is a horrid match up for him.


I'm hoping that Vitor beats his smug, arrogant a**.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

hellholming said:


>


Haha he sounds more confident now, I remember a video of him a little while back not sounding so sure of his abilities against Anderson..

But who can blame him?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LBlassingame said:


> His demeanor is near impossible to like. You're absolutely right about him fighting Silva. Anderson would walk right through him. Who wants to watch a fight like that? Wonder if Bisping is delusional enough to think he could hang with Silva, much less actually beat him?! :thumb04:


I actually think Bisping is a likable guy. I don't get the hate he gets. The guy is funny and plays his heel role perfectly. Bispings is one of the few fighters in the UFC that can give interviews that last more than a minute without sending me to sleep.

Yes, Silver beats Bisping. But then he beats everyone in the division with ease. You can't hand out title shots based on who is most likely to beat Silver, it would completely invalid any type of ranking system. If Bisping beats Vitor, then he deserves his shot. I don't want to see him have to jump through anymore hoops.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It seems Bisping does not need to do much for a title shot for some people, even less than Belfort. How is Bisping top of the pile? Even with a win over Belfort. 

People when talking about Jones-Sonnen have been seen to say Sonnen talked himself into a title shot with Silva, he beat Dan Miller, Yushin Okami, Nate Marquardt, Brian Stann and Bisping himself to get his title shots. Bisping *should* have to do more than he has. 

Funny he is fighting Belfort though, the king of undeserved title shots all he had to do was beat Franklin 195lbs and he gets his title shot even staying number 1 contender for over a year.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> It seems Bisping does not need to do much for a title shot for some people, even less than Belfort. How is Bisping top of the pile? Even with a win over Belfort.
> 
> People when talking about Jones-Sonnen have been seen to say Sonnen talked himself into a title shot with Silva, he beat Dan Miller, Yushin Okami, Nate Marquardt, Brian Stann and Bisping himself to get his title shots. Bisping *should* have to do more than he has.
> 
> Funny he is fighting Belfort though, the king of undeserved title shots all he had to do was beat Franklin 195lbs and he gets his title shot even staying number 1 contender for over a year.


After losing to Maia, Sonnen beat Miller, Okami and Marquardt to get his first title shot.

For his second shot he beat Stan and a won a debatable decision over Bisping.

Since losing to Silva, Bisping has beat Miller, Akiyam, Riveria, Miller. Then a debatable lose to Sonnen followed by beating Stan.

IF he beats Belfort then of course he deserves his shot, If Bisping wins then he would have done as much as Sonnen has, except he only will have had ONE title shot.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant wait to be shouting "Where's your god now, Vitor, you twat!" at the TV.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope Bisping wins so we can see Anderson playing with him!


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I cant wait to be shouting "Where's your god now, Vitor, you twat!" at the TV.


I can never understand why somebody's faith would wind somebody up so much.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Westie said:


> I can never understand why somebody's faith would wind somebody up so much.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


I can't understand why God would give somebody the strength to beat another human up?

I mean... its not very christian like, is it?


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

No, but that is not my point. Vitor has had quite a bit of trauma in his life and where he chooses to get his strength from is entirely up to him. No amount whinging from you or anyone else will change that.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Westie said:


> I can never understand why somebody's faith would wind somebody up so much.


:laugh:
Yea, right. I'm coiled and ready to explode.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Westie said:


> No, but that is not my point. Vitor has had quite a bit of trauma in his life and where he chooses to get his strength from is entirely up to him. No amount whinging from you or anyone else will change that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


I'm not whining about it mate. I'm not mocking anybodies faith either.

I just find it funny that fighters (this includes boxing ect) thank god for giving them the strength to kick 10 different shades of shit from their opponent.

I'm sure God's up there thinking to him/herself 'Don't bring me into it, you're not even supposed to be fighting, don't you read the damn bible?'


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> I'm not whining about it mate. I'm not mocking anybodies faith either.
> 
> I just find it funny that fighters (this includes boxing ect) thank god for giving them the strength to kick 10 different shades of shit from their opponent.
> 
> I'm sure God's up there thinking to him/herself 'Don't bring me into it, you're not even supposed to be fighting, don't you read the damn bible?'


At the end of every victory, Benson Henderson points to the sky, with that demented look on his face, and says "Through Christ all things are possible". With that in mind, I pray to Jesus every night that he loses as soon as possible. According to Benson, I may well get my wish if I pray hard enough. ray02:


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Spite said:


> I'm not whining about it mate. I'm not mocking anybodies faith either.
> 
> I just find it funny that fighters (this includes boxing ect) thank god for giving them the strength to kick 10 different shades of shit from their opponent.
> 
> I'm sure God's up there thinking to him/herself 'Don't bring me into it, you're not even supposed to be fighting, don't you read the damn bible?'


I do find it a bit hypocritical myself mate... but for some reason I think Vitor comes across as a bit more genuine than when Matt Hughes does it or even as Sojookoo says Benson Henderson 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Westie said:


> I do find it a bit hypocritical myself mate... but for some reason I think Vitor comes across as a bit more genuine than when Matt Hughes does it or even as Sojookoo says Benson Henderson
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


I totally agree. I'm just having fun with Vitor. Hes a good guy and fun to watch. But Benson? Now there's a c*unt who winds me up.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Westie said:


> No, but that is not my point. Vitor has had quite a bit of trauma in his life and where he chooses to get his strength from is entirely up to him. No amount whinging from you or anyone else will change that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


Well said and true. Its doesn't matter how you get up, only that you do.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Westie said:


> I can never understand why somebody's faith would wind somebody up so much.


Coming from a neutral point of view, I rather say *it's not like God is in your side in any sport*, but these folks reckon everything they have(ability, health, strengh) originates from God and when they beat someone in any sport, they worship the one who made that possible. Quite ok belief, actually.

I don't want to be forced into no religion as much I don't want to attack other people's faith. One malicious line toward a fighter's faith can offend lots of people for no reason. I just think it's a matter of tasteless jokes, but if the goal of these guys is to hurt people, we are in different leagues.

No fanatism is cool either toward any God or away from them, but unless somebody is invading my space and my rights I shall respect its beliefs.


----------

